# Need opinions on the quick mods to new Char-Griller Outlaw



## bobbybirds (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey all,

I just picked up a new Char-Griller Outlaw and have a big BBQ coming up this coming weekend with a bunch of friends and I would like some thoughts on these quick and dirty mods I have done and will be finishing tomorrow. I normally would get some more time in before performing for friends, but it is what it is. I have a lot of experience with kettle type smokers and have used a couple buddies crappy side box smokers and have not screwed anything up to the point of not being edible so I am not too panicked, but at the same time I would like to make things as easy on myself as possible given the time frame.

So this all said, the first thing I did was to attach the side box using a high heat (700 degree) silicone to make a gasket seal. I also used the same stuff to seal the chimney tube and the crappy stock thermo (I will be adding a couple aftermarket ones tomorrow). I then used some flexible aluminum tubing to drop the chimney stack down to the grill level. I then fashioned a heat shield using some thin aluminum (think ducting material) folded over double. I am wondering if the heat shield is far enough away from the edges and extended enough to be effective. 

I plan on hitting some appliance repair places tomorrow to track down some over door seal material and see if I can rig up a lid seal fairly easily. Any ideas hear on a quick and dirty method would be appreciated. I also plan on either making or buying a charcoal holding box for the firebox...

Does this all sound reasonable? Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated!













smoker1.jpg



__ bobbybirds
__ Aug 24, 2014


















smoker2.jpg



__ bobbybirds
__ Aug 24, 2014


















smoker3.jpg



__ bobbybirds
__ Aug 24, 2014


----------



## bobbybirds (Aug 25, 2014)

Any thoughts all? I am looking at this and now wondering if the heat shield should be wider at the firebox...


----------



## dish (Aug 25, 2014)

20140312_120831.jpg



__ dish
__ Mar 12, 2014






If you can take the tray that's in the cooking chamber and flip it over.  Works great as baffle for my setup.  Keeps temps within 5* from end to end.


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 25, 2014)

Yup - flip the charcoal pan over for starters. For a cheap easy charcoal basket go to the BBQ dept in Lowes and look for one of the veggie baskets the bigger the better. Cut the handle off of it then use some 3" nuts and bolts to make extensions so it will hang from the top grate rails in your fire box. Later on you can look up the 20/20 expanded metal firebox that a lot of folks make for those smokers.


----------



## bobbybirds (Aug 25, 2014)

I can, but it sits tight against the edges in the bottom when I do it so I couldn't see how the heat would dissipate up. It also only raises a little bit up into the firebox opening. Is that normal?


----------



## bobbybirds (Aug 25, 2014)

JIRodriguez said:


> Yup - flip the charcoal pan over for starters. For a cheap easy charcoal basket go to the BBQ dept in Lowes and look for one of the veggie baskets the bigger the better. Cut the handle off of it then use some 3" nuts and bolts to make extensions so it will hang from the top grate rails in your fire box. Later on you can look up the 20/20 expanded metal firebox that a lot of folks make for those smokers.


I was going to look for one of the baskets today... Good idea on the veggie basket!


----------



## dish (Aug 25, 2014)

chimney2.jpg



__ dish
__ Mar 18, 2014






That's what I did.  I drilled more holes into mine.  Bought at Target and it's been used a couple dozen times and is holding up great so far.


----------



## dish (Aug 25, 2014)

Mine has 3 level settings.  I have it hanging just above the opening from the fire box.  I had to drill 2 holes on each end so I could use the hangers.


----------



## nptwnsmkr (Aug 25, 2014)

Here's my charcoal basket mod. I have acquired several turkey fryers over the years and used one of the baskets. I cut it in half,screwed it together, drilled the holes larger then bolted it in the fire box. It sits a little high but allows plenty of air and room for the ashes on a long smoke. Probably not the best mod but it really didn't cost me anything. 













image.jpg



__ nptwnsmkr
__ Aug 25, 2014


----------



## jirodriguez (Aug 25, 2014)

If you can find something like this it will work for a while till you build something better.













GrillingBasket.jpg



__ jirodriguez
__ Aug 25, 2014


----------



## bobbybirds (Aug 25, 2014)

So today I was able to find some fiberglass seal rated to 1000 degrees and a couple extra thermos so I installed everything and I am pretty much ready to season. I didn't find a decent basket to use as a charcoal basket so that will be tomorrows hunt, but otherwise everything seems to be going well...













smoker4.jpg



__ bobbybirds
__ Aug 25, 2014


















smoker5.jpg



__ bobbybirds
__ Aug 25, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Aug 28, 2014)

I bought my basket from      http://yokeup.net/XXLBaskets.html













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 27, 2014







Here's a pic of my outlaw.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Aug 27, 2014







Takes a little time to get use to, but I love my outlaw.   Good Luck with your new pit.


----------

